# Does cotton hair maltese shed?



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I know now there are two types of maltese hair, but at the time I put a deposit on my puppy I didn't know. Abbey has cottony hair, which is not a problem I am going to keep her in a puppy cut. But my question is since she will most likely keep her cottony coat, will she shed versus no shedding with silky coats? I had a very dark shirt on the other day and saw maybe 20 hairs left behind from her. But she had been sick with Coccida and tapeworms, so I'm not sure if it was due to this. So, any of you with cottony coats have a problem with shedding? Thanks. Bonnie and Abbey


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Seven years of no shedding here....then again, he's most likely a mix. But anyway, I've NEVER heard of a Maltese shedding.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher has long, very thick cottony hair and I've never seen signs of shedding. However, Kallie who has somewhat silky hair yet not real silky will shed a little. For example, after she rubs herself around in her little bed that she uses while in the kitchen with me, I'll see hairs on it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If it is a single coat, the dog should only shed like a person does. Frequent brushing and brushing while you blow dry should get most of the hair out.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley is more cottony- no shedding here. Just some loose hairs when I brush or whatever.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

chelsey has cotton hair and I always wear black . I can alway find her hair on me. More then I would like. My first maltese was the same and she had sliky hair. Mind you most of it comes out when I bath her. But she still sheds a little to me. I guess it depend on what you call sheding. It nothing compaird to having a cat or short hair dog, but it is still enought to mess up my black outfits.


----------



## Marquela (Oct 16, 2004)

I have the same problem with Pochy. He is 9 months old and when I use dark clothes you can see his hair all over my clothes. I have the same question, is this normal?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marquela_@Apr 6 2005, 08:37 AM
> *I have the same problem with Pochy. He is 9 months old and when I use dark clothes you can see his hair all over my clothes. I have the same question, is this normal?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49556*


[/QUOTE]

The only way I can answer that question with our see it,is so long as when you go to work and hair is not covering all over your chair. I think you puppy is fine. As they mentioned above the hair will come out as much as our does. 

Here are some tips if you were black.
Before you bath puppy ensure you give them a bushing.

Always have a sticky roller availible. I have one in the living room and bed room and bath room. To quickly remove those white hairs from cloths
If you bring puppy in the bed room, you can set up there own bed 
what I do is put a thow on the bed and they can sit there beside me , so the hair is on the thow not our bed sheet. 

those are my few tips that have helped me. I hope they work for you.


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok this might sound silly but how do you tell the difference between the different types of coats. Cottony to silky.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kimmie_@Apr 9 2005, 08:28 PM
> *Ok this might sound silly but how do you tell the difference between the different types of coats.  Cottony to silky.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
This SM thread has some good info on that: Thread on Hair Type

Here's what JMM says in this thread: Thread: Hair Type in Puppy
"A puppy coat will be a little different from the adult coat, but a really cottony puppy coat is doubtful to improve. A silk coat is cool to the touch whereas a cottony coat feels softer and also holds water like cotton batting. You can have a silky coat that is a little soft and a wide variety of in between textures. The breeder, if he came from a reputable one, is a good source for coat questions as they know their pups and the lines best."


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

Arghhhhhhhhh its official. Keeko has cottony type hair. I never realised that there was difference and all Malts had the same type of hair. Now I know why it takes so long to blowdry him








Never mind we didnt get him for show, and we love him just the same.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Tini has a cotton coat, and she sheds... black clothes (my staple) have become the enemy!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kimmie_@Apr 12 2005, 05:22 AM
> *Arghhhhhhhhh its official.  Keeko has cottony type hair. I never realised that there was difference and all Malts had the same type of hair. Now I know why it takes so long to blowdry him
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

at first when we got chelsey, I would spend 1 hour for each dog. 
this week my husband bathed chester our yorkie. Chelsey bath time last night took 3 hours my gosh. Her hair is taking a very long time to dry now. 
I do every thing at once , trim hair and pads, clean eyes brush teeth, trim nails.. She is now 8 months. I don't think her coat is going to change... it started too , but then stoped. Oh well.


----------

